# Suggestions for new story



## tmapplepeel (30 Mar 2005)

Well I need to write a story about a nuclear war for science. I'm going to put it in first person view, talk about a soldier's experience in a war maybe set 10 years later, and conclude on a paragraph about realizing something about war, comradeship, or the reality of being a solider. If you are not sure what I am talking about please read my other post and my story "The Sacrifice" as in the end I conclude about a young-absent minded individual who finally finds out the reality of war, but only before they are about to die. I just need ideas like the two sides of the conflict (I'm thinking china, north Korea, parts or Russia, parts of the middle east, and non-Democratic countries as axis and Canada, u.s., Britain, south Korea, and other Democratic countries, constitutional monarchies as allied) I'd also like some suggestions as to what happens in the story and how it ends. I also need a lesson about the harsh reality of war, comradeship, or the reality of being a soldier. Also, I don't write my stories with a lot of impossible heroism like a soldier taking out a whole company,  surviving without food for a few months, getting shot many times and not dieing, "walking wounded" who are seriously injured, e.t.c. I like to give my stories reality because the lessons are real too. This is also a school assignment, I just want ideas.

I'll post the finished story probably on Monday for editing and for pleasure reading.

Thanks so much,
Trevor Young, -tmapplepeel-


----------



## tmapplepeel (3 Apr 2005)

Ah here it is. Long read maybe.

Reasons

	Webster awoke to the sound of his alarm clock. He crawled out of bed and stumbled to the washroom. The same old routine....he brushed his teeth, took a shower, washed his face, took a leak....always the same. Today was Saturday, however, no school and he was glad for that. He popped a piece of bread into the toaster and turned on the television. CBC had a news bulletin on, but even though it seemed to display an urgent message, he changed the channel to Much Music, but it was still a news bulletin! He was getting annoyed he hated the news. He changed to KMTV, but it was still a news bulletin. So this time he actually listened to it.

	â Å“China, Russia, North Korea, National Socialist Middle East has declared war on the United States. Canada, Britain, Middle Eastern Coalition, and its Allies follow suit. United States and its allies have deemed themselves the Allied Forces, while China, Russia and its allies have deemed themselves the Axis Forces. All Permanent Force, Reserve Force, Navy, and Air Force personnel in the Canadian Forces are told to immediately report to their Regimental Barracks. RCR are told that they are going to embark to South Korea, where major battles have already occurred. Reserve forces are being sent to Europe, where major battles have already occurred in Eastern Germany...China, Russia, North Korea...............â ?

	Webster could not believe it. This was serious; it was the third world war! He had always thought that WW3 would cause the world to blow up and human kind to die out. But now it was so close, so real that it could happen tomorrow. He hurried back into his bedroom and grabbed his kit. It was 1:00pm and his regiment may have already left, so he ran faster than he ever imagined to his barracks.

	â Å“Alright, Webster's here. We're all complete. As you already know, the Axis powers have declared war on us. High Allied Officers have already created the battle plan and we are scheduled to arrive at Pusan two days from now. We, the Queen's Own Rifles are to be part of the Canadian Contingent in Korea along with the Royal Canadian Regiment, the York Rangers, the King's Own Scottish Borders, and the Royal Canadian Regiment's Artillery attachment. Seeing how we are in Toronto, we have to move by CN's Electromagnetic train to Vancouver. We have to keep secrecy, so there will be no out going mail until we reach Vancouver. After we arrive, we have to take a C-130 Hercules to Pusan. Once there, we will receive further information. Grab your full kit, get your rifle, take a leak, and write a letter to your parents and rendezvous here at 0145. Dismissed.â ? said CSM. Winters.

	Webster went to the Armory and grabbed his C-7, his parachute, and stored his personal items in his pack. He sat under the shade of a maple tree and wrote a short card to his mother. 




	Dear Mom,

		As you have probably already heard, I'm off to fight this war. I'm positive that, once this war is over, all will be peaceful. Don't worry Mother, I'll be just fine. Make sure to send me mail and food! It always cheers me right up. As for my journey, I will be going to [Paragraph deleted by censor]
									Cheerio, Webster.

*	*	*

	It had been a long time since Webster had arrived in Korea, and he was now in the trenches near the Armistice DMZ. There hadn't been much action lately, and Webster had found time to write his mother a â Å“Last Letterâ ?, just in case he was KIA. He just finished when his radio crackled with a voice.

	â Å“QOR 2nd Company report to HQ for briefing.â ?

	Webster sat down among his company and the High-ranking generals.

	â Å“Gentlemen, it has been asked for us to brief your company, QOR 2nd Co'y about the use of a nuclear bomb. It is an old design, but it can be mass produced. You and your company will be joining the 101st Screaming Eagles and the British 1st Paratrooper Co'y as an elite group. You will be parachuting over North Korea along with JS 4s, the nuclear bombs. They are to be dug into holes, and you shall arm the timer and evacuate to nearby Seabees, or amphibious vehicles. You will have 20 hours to get out. The atomic bombs work like this. A Plutonium core is surrounded by a shell of depleted uranium. It floats in the middle to the magnetic field. The uranium shell is then surrounded by layers of high explosives. When the code is entered, an electronic timer counts down. When 20 hours have passed, an electric current goes through strategic points and since the plutonium is unstable, it reacts with the depleted uranium and causes a nuclear explosion. Its radiation causes molecules to reach near absolute zero temperatures, making it inhabitable and destroying any enemies near. This MAY cause the freezing over of the earth as it also destroys our ozone layer, but we need to win this war! Alright off you go,â ? briefed the Major.

	The Major had told him to meet at Seoul tomorrow, so he once again found time to write yet another letter to his mother. Afterwards, he said his goodbyes to his friends in the RCR and took a Humvee into Seoul.

	â Å“Alright men, load up into the C-130s.â ? said the Major. There were literally hundreds of them on the tarmac in In chon. Webster estimated that there were 300 men and 100 atomic bombs. Seeing how one of the atomic bombs could completely destroy the airport, he didn't see the need for 100 bombs. Anyways, he loaded into one of the C-130s at met his small platoon. He was told what to do and where he was going to be dropped off, and other military bric-a-brac. Soon enough, a green rocket shot up from the control tower indicating that all aircraft were to start their engines. 400 engines roared to life and shook the fuselage of the airplane, making Webster want to puke. Another green rocket shot up, signaling it was time for take-off. Webster was first in line, and sped down the runway with ever increasing speed. There is always a sense of relief when the aircraft's landing gear touches off the ground. It is as if you were freed and the world could no longer hold you. The aircraft ascended to its destined altitude and joined the vast armada of aircraft. It was like the bomb raids on Berlin in WWII, he remembered the stories his father had told him of his great grandfather.

	â Å“20 minutes till drop off!â ? said the jump instructor. They were nearing their objective as ground-to-air missiles kept shooting past them. Their American escorts had radar-disrupt gear and were shooting down enemy aircraft. Explosions were heard all around and Webster was starting to get excited when suddenly...their radar-disrupt system failed. Instantly a missile came and hit the nose of the aircraft. All the numerous beeps and noises of the alarms of the aircraft went on, and the plane started to lost altitude. The jump instructor had been killed in the explosion, and there were several fires in the aircraft. Webster was instructed to jump by his Lt, so out he went into the cold air of night with part of the atomic bomb strapped to his chest. The cold air rushed through his ears, and instinctively he pulled his chute chord. It failed to open. He tugged it some more. It did not open. Luckily, he pulled his back up chute on his chest and it opened with a poof. He had worn it because in WWII, his great-grandfather had done so too and it saved his life.  Seeing how he was going to land first as the others of his platoon had pulled their chutes open, he turned the safety off of his rifle and floated down slowly. Rockets were firing up everywhere, and he could see the afterburners of the fighter aircraft in the dark night.

	After a few minutes, Webster touched down and released his chutes. He waited in a defense position until all of his mini-platoon had landed. They had spotted an anti-aircraft missile detachment up north. After a quick chat, they decided to take it out. Walking in the dead silent of the night, they crept up to the anti-aircraft missile detachment. Seeing how it was an unmanned station, they started to dig a hole beside it. They dug furiously and assembled the atomic bomb. After placing it and setting the timer, they buried the mechanism and pulled out a GPS. Their GPS was special, as it also showed the position of the Seabees dropped of the aircraft. According to Webster's GPS, there was a Seabee a kilometre north. They ran into the dead of night with the safety of their rifles off.

	They used their GPS again and found that a few friendly soldiers were near. They engaged them and made a click with their rifle. The shadows responded. They chatted a bit about where they were from and their objective, soon to be united with more soldiers from the 101st. There were about 35 soldiers and they decided to place their bombs near the city of Panmunjom. It was a few kilometres due east, and near the ocean, so they moved out. They reached the outskirts by dawn.

	They leisurely walked along the dirt road whistling as they had not encountered any opposition. Buildings soon appeared. They split up into two sections, each carrying an atomic bomb. Webster crouched against the wall and led his platoon into the city. It was a disturbing site. The few buildings remaining were all scorched from fire and many were just piles of rubble. The stench of rotting humans filled the air, and an eerie silence cloaked the city. It reminded him of the black-and-white pictures of Falaise. They rounded a corner and.....crack! Crack! Crack! North Korean fire filled the air and his platoon fled for cover. Webster fled for cover along with his platoon. â Å“TAKE THEM OUT! TAKE THEM OUT!â ? shouts Webster. His platoon engages in heavy fire for numerous hours until half of his platoon has turned into casualties. Finally silence came and they took time to move the wounded into a nearby field and mark it. They knew a heavy counter-offensive would come, so they took up strategic positions.

	The next morning, they finally saw North Korean troops in the town. They took them out without taking any casualties, but then out of the blue, a North Korean T-34 tank broke through a building. It started firing its cannon at the buildings, and Webster knew he had to take it out. â Å“Patterson, plant the C-4 of the tank!â ? shouted Webster.
Patterson ran out in front of the tank in long strides, but instantly the T-34 opened up its machine gun and cut him into pieces. â Å“We lost Patterson, 6 men left.â ? Webster radioed.

	â Å“Those who are willing to *Bang*, let them *Bang* those who aren't *Bang* they don't deserve to *Bang*.â ? the sniper muttered. He was a true marksman and a great historian. He knew that he had to lower the amount of enemies if his platoon was to survive. Like any great soldier, he said â Å“I will die for my country. *Bang* I will die for my comrades. *Bang* I will die for democracy *Bang*. I will die for peace. *Bang*. But I will not die for myself *Bang*â ? Just then he peered in his sniper scope and saw a rocket launcher......and it was aimed at him.....it fired and he was no more.

	Webster saw the sniper's position explode. â Å“5 men left,â ? he radioed. â Å“Alright, you two take the alley. Deploy the machine gun and you cover his back.â ? Webster commanded. The two soldiers rushed right in front of the tank and bullets trailed them into the alley. He quickly lay down and deployed the bipod of his machine gun. North Koreans ran right across. He took them out with precision and it turned silent, strangely silent. Just then, a grenade rolled in. There was no time to evacuate. He yelled â Å“GRENADE!â ? and he tossed himself on top of it. Fortunately, the second soldier was saved by him, but then 4 North Koreans ran inside and took him out too.

	â Å“3 men left,â ? Webster radioed in emotionlessly. Just then, one of the privates suffered an extreme case of sudden shellshock, as in the last 12 hours he had seen 20 of his best buddies die. â Å“AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!â ? he yelled. He ran carrying a blazing machine gun and literally annihilated everything that came in his way, except the tank, which was looking the other way. *Click, click, click, click*....his gun had jammed. He stopped right in front of a North Korean and stared at him in the eye. *Silence*. â Å“2 men left,â ? Webster radioed in.

	The other man was on the other side of the tank apparently scared to death. He was just standing and shaking clearly in front of the T-34. Slowly its turret turned to the side. Webster knew what he had to do. He yelled â Å“GET OUT OF THE WAY!â ? and ran towards the tank with a handful of plastic explosive. The tank reversed its turret so that it would face Webster. Slowly it turned. He ran faster than ever before and tossed the explosive as he felt several sharp stings in his stomach. He was four feet away from the tank and on the ground. He pressed the detonator.

*	*	*

	Dear Ms. Davies,

_We regret to inform you of your son's death on May 16th, 2010. We assure you he died gallantly, fighting for his country and peace until his very last breath. Our deepest consolation is towards you. Attached is a â Å“Last Letterâ ? that he wrote in case his status was MIA-believed to be killed or KIA. 

								The Canadian War Office,
										Ottawa,
										Canada._

*	*	*

	Dear Mother,

	I have told my CSM to attach this to my telegram in case I was MIA-believed to be killed or KIA, which I think means pretty much the same thing. Anyways, I have finally found time to write you a â Å“Last Letterâ ?. Most of the boys here think its stupid to write a Last Letter if you don't die, you'd being saying silly things eh? But if we were to depart, we'd regret to have not explained it to them.

	Mother, if I die, please do not be sad. It has come to my realization that this war has to end. I have seen many of the best men in the world die. They certainly do not deserve that treatment. Those men are as good as men, most better, than me, and they do not deserve to die more than I do. Please tell dad that it was never a selfish decision to join the Reserves. He told me that I would die if I did. I understood that, but I also understood that in order to ensure peace to people like you and dad, I might have to give up my life. Ever since you and dad broke up I thought my life had no meaning. In fact, it didn't. I did not kill myself because I did not want to be sad, and that is what has kept me through.

	When I joined the Reserves, I knew my life would have been on the line, especially during these times. However, it does not matter as I intend to give up my life to ensure peace. I am also very thankful to have grown up in a Christian family. God has given me such great guidance in life and has given me morals. There are many reasons to life for, but thank God, even more reasons to die for.

	In the end, we shall all meet again, but for the remainder of your life, live it to the fullest for the peace we have ensured for you.
Dearest, Webster.
As for the outcome of the war, it caused the freezing over of the Earth. The Allied nations successfully forced North Korea to surrender, but in doing so had destroyed the ozone layer so that there was a 100m of it left.

	The Russians retaliated and used nuclear weapons over Europe, and forced Britain to surrender. As a final move, the remaining Allied Nations evacuated Asia and the Middle East and moved to the Americas. They then launched the largest bomber offensive in history and dropped a total of 10 000 atomic bombs over Asia, the Middle East, and Russia making it completely freeze over and destroying the ozone layers. The Allied Nations were able to harness the power of the radiation to create energy, and built a large dome over North America and created a large greenhouse and making all animals extinct that were not in North America. The Allied Nations lived for another 10 000 years until weak spots in the dome were opened up by asteroids and cause the inside to freeze over before they could react. No animals or plants were able to adapt to the cold climate in such a short time, and eventually the human race died of starvation.


Sorry for the problems, its late and I should be sleeping soon so yea....


----------



## Pieman (4 Apr 2005)

tmapplepeel,

If you are interested in becoming a writer, and want to improve, It may be of help to sign up with a critique forum workshop:

http://www.critters.org/

If you join this group, you review people's work and in turn they will review yours. Some of the people on that forum are highly expereinced and offer some very insightful views on how to improve writing fiction. 

I dabble in Science Fiction short stories myself, and my stories and writings were greatly improved by the people's comments from that site.

Keep at it.


----------



## tmapplepeel (4 Apr 2005)

Thanks for the site Mr. Pieman. I'll consider!


----------

